# 3D backpack archery chair/stool



## buck29 (Sep 24, 2014)

This?

http://cottonwoodoutdoors.com/pc-products.php


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

We ended up buying 2 of them. Great seat for sure. There is only one thing I've found that I might would do differently. The seat has a carry handle at the top/back of the seat to carry from stake to stake. With the way the chair is weighted, I think it would actually work better on the front of the seat. When you pick the seat up by the handle where it is now, the chair doesn't tend to fold up, which makes carrying it a little awkward. I started lifting it by the front bar, and it folded up nicely. Haven't checked yet to see it I can moved that carry handle to the front of the seat. It's a little pricey at $140, but I like it as much or better than any other seat I've seen.


----------



## rgo23 (Feb 9, 2016)

nice stool


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Lancaster is gonna start carrying them.. I was told they ordered a pallet of them from them guys


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

What seat height? No umbrella?


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmm, I haven't measured it. To be unscientific, I'll say it's shorter than the Browning stools (which this one replaced for me), but quite a bit taller than the really short ones I've seen--not sure who makes those. As for the umbrella, the fella at the booth said that this is where most folks who customize, so it would in most cases just be discarded and not used. For them to get umbrellas with there logo on it, it would not be cost-effective by the time they paid import taxes on them.


----------

